# LMO approved, WP and PR application



## asick (Sep 13, 2011)

HI All,

Never posted before on this site but used it often. Thanks for all the helpful posts. I got a job offer from a Canadian company (presently working in the US). LMO has been approved, awaiting the WP and TRV approval. My employer had told they want to wait for atleast 1 year before applying for PR. Attorney said that waiting a year is mandatory for a positive PR. I, however have read you can apply for PR yourself if you have a work permit and offer. We also get extra points as my wife has a sister in Manitoba.

I have following questions:

1. Can I apply for PR myself as soon as I start my job?
2. Does employer applying for it helps?
3. Do I really need to wait for 1 year before applying for PR?
4. How long does it take for processing time approx in a case like this?

Thanks for all your help.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

asick said:


> HI All,
> 
> Never posted before on this site but used it often. Thanks for all the helpful posts. I got a job offer from a Canadian company (presently working in the US). LMO has been approved, awaiting the WP and TRV approval. My employer had told they want to wait for atleast 1 year before applying for PR. Attorney said that waiting a year is mandatory for a positive PR. I, however have read you can apply for PR yourself if you have a work permit and offer. We also get extra points as my wife has a sister in Manitoba.
> 
> ...


A PR application is an individual thing and has absolutely nothing to do with an employer except, perhaps, as a reference.


----------

